# Best protein you've ever taken?!



## ReissDench

I'd have to say gold Standard Optimum Nutrition!! Best taste also in my opinion


----------



## Ben_Dover

Currently using @MatrixNutrition Chocolate Anabolic gold.

Tastes fantastic and is roughly 50p per serving (40g protein) :thumb:


----------



## Bora

chicken


----------



## 2004mark

Had a beaut 375g fillet steak on Friday night!


----------



## Clubber Lang

fillet steak with Brie on top 

im necking BBW strawberry Performance Protein like theres no tomorrow lol.

hard to pick a winner, so many top flavours out at the moment.


----------



## gearchange

For powdered this............Muscleform AVI-PRO 94 Pure Whey Protein Isolate 94%


----------



## Smitch

The old Gaspari choc peanut flavour was awesome.

Also the Multipower Fit Protein ready to drink choc flavour is the best current one, full of sugar though!


----------



## DanishM

MP's True Whey with chocolate mint flavour (Which is more of less the same as ON, just cheaper)


----------



## Gary29

Fillet Steak at Marco Pierre White's restaurant, to die for.


----------



## Heavyassweights

man milk

edit - muscle milk


----------



## Chelsea

GoNutrition maple syrup and pancake flavour is pretty sexual, so is jammy biscuit, either of those with milk gives me a twitch in my pants


----------



## Andy Dee

Before the flaming begins, im not doing this to try and be different here.

But I absolutely love unflavoured MP whey protein and I dont know why im the only one that does.


----------



## 2004mark

andysutils said:


> Before the flaming begins, im not doing this to try and be different here.
> 
> But I absolutely love unflavoured MP whey protein and I dont know why im the only one that does.


No mate... I enjoy it even more because it's cheap :lol:

Got 5kg for £38 last week :thumb:


----------



## Andy Dee

2004mark said:


> No mate... I enjoy it even more because it's cheap :lol:
> 
> Got 5kg for £38 last week :thumb:


ha yes thats another good point about it. It just tastes so..... well.... creamy and milky. Not sure how to describe it.


----------



## Echo

I'm a bit of a supplement whore and like to go from place to place

I've used Maximuscle, Optimum Nutrition and Matrix (I'm going to try them again because it was when I used their old protein which was vile lol... much better so I've heard now)

Currently using GO Nutrition, then after that, The Protein Works and My Protein.


----------



## Matthew5

Chelsea said:


> GoNutrition maple syrup and pancake flavour is pretty sexual, so is jammy biscuit, either of those with milk gives me a twitch in my pants


X2

Jammy Biscuit is on another level!!!!! :beer:


----------



## LeVzi

I am gonna have to say Sci-MX Omni Hardcore , the strawberry. Was lush, and really made the 2 week period I used it feel good. But it's too pricey to use all the time.


----------



## Chelsea

Matthew5 said:


> X2
> 
> Jammy Biscuit is on another level!!!!! :beer:


Haha, glad you like it mate, I love it


----------



## Echo

Chelsea said:


> Haha, glad you like it mate, I love it


Hmm, I'll have to try that 

Only unique flavour from you I've tried is Maple and Pancake and it's awesome :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Echo said:


> Hmm, I'll have to try that
> 
> Only unique flavour from you I've tried is Maple and Pancake and it's awesome :thumbup1:


Defo give it a go if you like maple syrup flavour mate, its not too sweet but a really nice change of flavour :beer:

Again though.....glad you're liking it mate


----------



## Matthew5

Chelsea said:


> Haha, glad you like it mate, I love it


So good, feels like a cheat haha  Have you tried key lime pie or strawberry's and cream by any chance? Thinking il be ordering them next!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Pink Sun whey concentrate, shaken up with some cocoa powder and Koko milk is amazing.

Its not cheap (its pretty bloody expensive TBH) but it doesn't upset my stomach or give any bloat so works perfect for me.


----------



## Chelsea

Matthew5 said:


> So good, feels like a cheat haha  Have you tried key lime pie or strawberry's and cream by any chance? Thinking il be ordering them next!


Personally don't like Lime flavoured anything mate so im not a fan but others that like stuff like that have said its nice.

Strawberries and cream is really good mate, again not too sweet which is perfect.


----------



## Boshlop

in powders it has to be TPW cherry bakewell for pure taste. or the blend i make with strawberry MP, PNB, double cream and a bit of cinnamon.

but for food, salmon by far for me, just a shame about the price of it :/


----------



## Matthew5

Chelsea said:


> Personally don't like Lime flavoured anything mate so im not a fan but others that like stuff like that have said its nice.
> 
> Strawberries and cream is really good mate, again not too sweet which is perfect.


Thanks for that man! I was unsure about the key lime tbh, especially mixing it with milk! Will go for the strawberries and cream!


----------



## Chelsea

Matthew5 said:


> Thanks for that man! I was unsure about the key lime tbh, especially mixing it with milk! Will go for the strawberries and cream!


No worries at all mate, anytime


----------



## 2004mark

Josh Heslop said:


> in powders it has to be TPW cherry bakewell for pure taste. or the blend i make with strawberry MP, PNB, double cream and a bit of cinnamon.
> 
> but for food, salmon by far for me, just a shame about the price of it :/


Tesco quite often do a 1kg side of salmon for £10. Only problem I find is it doesn't seem to freeze very well so can't stock up.


----------



## thermique

For powders, ON as the best combo of taste and ingredients (ie doesn't have the fat/carbs of say syntha 6). Also I have more confidence in the protein percentage being close to the label, so many very tasty whets over the years which have turned out to e <50% protein.


----------



## Jason Bamse

MyProtein Isolate. Not that I'd tried that many.


----------



## Wheyman

Pro-10 Banana or Strawberry


----------



## Boshlop

2004mark said:


> Tesco quite often do a 1kg side of salmon for £10. Only problem I find is it doesn't seem to freeze very well so can't stock up.


usually get mine from the fresh stalls and skin in personally, save a few pennies. is this already skinned or not from tesco, that could sway me.

cant remember the last time i froze meat now i think, fresh every day for the last 6 month at least.


----------



## 2004mark

Josh Heslop said:


> usually get mine from the fresh stalls and skin in personally, save a few pennies. is this already skinned or not from tesco, that could sway me.
> 
> cant remember the last time i froze meat now i think, fresh every day for the last 6 month at least.


No skin on. I just flip it when it's cooked and it comes off pretty easy.


----------



## Boshlop

2004mark said:


> No skin on. I just flip it when it's cooked and it comes off pretty easy.


might have to give this a shot, only a few days til holiday and living on protein while skiing so make a good treat


----------



## kingdale

Bulk powders white choc or my protein choc mint.


----------



## a.notherguy

another shout for unflavoured whey, especially when made with ice cold milk.

no nasty chemical taste or weird sweet after taste and never dissapointing as its not trying to taste like anything else other than what it is.


----------



## Andy Dee

If i ever take up training again, I might have to try theprotein works as they state whether or not their products are wheat and gluten free.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

a.notherguy said:


> another shout for unflavoured whey, especially when made with ice cold milk.
> 
> no nasty chemical taste or weird sweet after taste and never dissapointing as its not trying to taste like anything else other than what it is.


Agree! Im not a fan of any of the artificial sweeteners.


----------



## a.notherguy

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Agree! Im not a fan of any of the artificial sweeteners.


the taste hangs around in my mouth for ages, im still waiting for someone to come up with a savory flavoured protein (gravy, cheese, bovril,) but for some reason, i cant imagine its going to happen :lol:


----------



## R1CHY

Chelsea said:


> GoNutrition maple syrup and pancake flavour is pretty sexual, so is jammy biscuit, either of those with milk gives me a twitch in my pants


Got the iso strawberrys & whippes cream just now....lovely.

Need to give the 2 you said a try.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

a.notherguy said:


> the taste hangs around in my mouth for ages, im still waiting for someone to come up with a savory flavoured protein (gravy, cheese, bovril,) but for some reason, i cant imagine its going to happen :lol:


I used to mix rice/pea protein 50/50 and use tomato juice instead of milk. With all the extra you'd normally put in a bloody mary it tasted amazing!


----------



## Chelsea

R1CHY said:


> Got the iso strawberrys & whippes cream just now....lovely.
> 
> Need to give the 2 you said a try.


Nice isn't it 

Let us know what you think when you do mate, you wont be disappointed.


----------



## a.notherguy

Mighty Sparrow said:


> I used to mix rice/pea protein 50/50 and use tomato juice instead of milk. With all the extra you'd normally put in a bloody mary it tasted amazing!


that sounds like a great idea!

id love a protein that could be made up into a thick shake, warmed in the microwave then poured over pasta or spuds @TheProteinWorks


----------



## Pictor

I've got afew when it comes to whey...

BP chocolate peanut

BP chocolate cookies isolate

MP toffee

GN blueberry cheesecake


----------



## TommyFire

I wont 'take' whey because I don't want to get too hench.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

a.notherguy said:


> that sounds like a great idea!
> 
> id love a protein that could be made up into a thick shake, warmed in the microwave then poured over pasta or spuds @TheProteinWorks


Sure you could make it really thick, rice/pea protein is pretty thick already. It would make a great tomato protein soup.


----------



## Dazarms

Chelsea said:


> Defo give it a go if you like maple syrup flavour mate, its not too sweet but a really nice change of flavour :beer:
> 
> Again though.....glad you're liking it mate


Mate how is this on the gut if you suffer from lactose at all

I normally have stick with pure whey isolates only

Been using My protein isolate but not the best tasting like


----------



## Chelsea

Dazarms said:


> Mate how is this on the gut if you suffer from lactose at all
> 
> I normally have stick with pure whey isolates only
> 
> Been using My protein isolate but not the best tasting like


Mate we do isolates in the same flavours so they may be better suited to you:

http://gonutrition.com/go-whey-isolate-90


----------



## solidcecil

I've currently got Protein Lifestyles vanilla isolate and it tastes just like melted ice cream. It's lovely


----------



## Dazarms

Chelsea said:


> Mate we do isolates in the same flavours so they may be better suited to you:
> 
> http://gonutrition.com/go-whey-isolate-90


cheers pal will have a look like

I was going pick up some pepto pro from my protein

after reading JP's journal and he highly recommends pepto pro over any other protein

to use intra and pwo

but not the cheapest like even on my protein

duno if the extra coin on it would be worth it or not


----------



## Chelsea

Dazarms said:


> cheers pal will have a look like
> 
> I was going pick up some pepto pro from my protein
> 
> after reading JP's journal and he highly recommends pepto pro over any other protein
> 
> to use intra and pwo
> 
> but not the cheapest like even on my protein
> 
> duno if the extra coin on it would be worth it or not


Obviously up to you mate but even if I wasn't a rep id be using GN, give us a go mate I guarantee you'll be happy with it, nice thing is as well that all the flavouring and colourings are all natural and the flavours as you can see above are fckin nice 

I'll be using them all through my next contest prep and having their products on hand for this bulk has really made a big difference I feel.


----------



## AK-26

ON Gold Standard Whey


----------



## Boshlop

a.notherguy said:


> that sounds like a great idea!
> 
> id love a protein that could be made up into a thick shake, warmed in the microwave then poured over pasta or spuds @TheProteinWorks


looking at this havent you just described quark?


----------



## Dazarms

Chelsea said:


> Obviously up to you mate but even if I wasn't a rep id be using GN, give us a go mate I guarantee you'll be happy with it, nice thing is as well that all the flavouring and colourings are all natural and the flavours as you can see above are fckin nice
> 
> I'll be using them all through my next contest prep and having their products on hand for this bulk has really made a big difference I feel.


cant argue with that then

Love all the crazy flavours me!

tried some from TPW last year like Cherry bake well and that

liked them was a nice change from just the norm chocolate protein

have used ON nutrition whey for years and hydro whey but even that now costs a fortune mate!

Will have a look tonight at all your products on go nutrition

what one's would u recommend pal that you use on prep?


----------



## a.notherguy

Josh Heslop said:


> looking at this havent you just described quark?


thats a good point, i wonder what gravy powder in quark would taste like.......


----------



## Boshlop

a.notherguy said:


> thats a good point, i wonder what gravy powder in quark would taste like.......


i cant imagine too nice, i mixed mine with deep south seasoning and a little water to thin it out, makes a lovely sauce for any meat or veg


----------



## kingdale

Was so glad when I got through all my unflavoured protein, amazed people enjoy that.


----------



## TommyFire

.


----------



## Carbon-12

Wheyman said:


> Pro-10 Banana or Strawberry


only tried 3 brands but agree ^


----------



## Will2309

Iam loving go nutrition maple syrup with spoon of peanut butter and half a tub of quark

Love it


----------



## Nick077

Best tasting shake ive tried is powerbec strawberry with their cookies and cream a close second.

Im currently using my protein works and liking the choc mint at the moment .


----------



## Theorist

Go Nutrition either Maple syrup & pancake flavour or Strawberry and whipped cream


----------



## Delhi

Best taste and results I ever got we're from Dorian Yates pure protein, the banana actually tasted better than a banana smoothie. I also did comparison tests against pro peptide and extreme protein and results wise Dorians won also. Can't buy it anymore...it was expensive even then


----------



## Adz

I used to get a Gaspari whey that tasted amazing, can't remember which one it was though.

Gonna have to try some of these from GoNutrition soon, they all sound so good.


----------



## micros

I have used MP whey isolate for 2 years, they are cheap and good quality, they come unflavored so you can get any flavours you want and change it every day.

Bye


----------



## G-man99

Ben_Dover said:


> Currently using @MatrixNutrition Chocolate Anabolic gold.
> 
> Tastes fantastic and is roughly 50p per serving (40g protein) :thumb:


Received 5kg choc and 2.25kg vanilla today, good stuff :thumbup1:


----------



## sauliuhas

Syntha 6 used to go well, cookies n cream

Bodytronics taste was awesome

On gold cappuccino

Phd whey - alright

Bp isolate, very pure, tastes awefull, but prob purest isolater i ever tasted, no mixing agents or nothing, was ok, for comp preparastion


----------



## TheOne1983

that olympus protein 32.99 for 5kg tastes pretty good, the toffee is same as angel delight butterscotch


----------



## Chelsea

Dazarms said:


> cant argue with that then
> 
> Love all the crazy flavours me!
> 
> tried some from TPW last year like Cherry bake well and that
> 
> liked them was a nice change from just the norm chocolate protein
> 
> have used ON nutrition whey for years and hydro whey but even that now costs a fortune mate!
> 
> Will have a look tonight at all your products on go nutrition
> 
> what one's would u recommend pal that you use on prep?


All depends on your plan mate but Isolate is great because its very quickly absorbed and like you said its easy on the stomach and has a higher protein content.


----------



## EctoSize

2004mark said:


> No mate... I enjoy it even more because it's cheap :lol:
> 
> Got 5kg for £38 last week :thumb:


How did you swindle that fella? Sure I normally pay something between £45-50!


----------



## 2004mark

EctoSize said:


> How did you swindle that fella? Sure I normally pay something between £45-50!


10% of code that they were running last week and 400 mp points.

The time before that I got 20% off from a code they put in their Facebook.

I didn't look that hard... Just always seem to get lucky.

The fvckers should give me more mp points the amount of times I recommend them on here lol


----------



## Leeroy2014

Gold standard whey milk chocolate, on the expensive side but best quality and taste.


----------



## Sub-Zero

CytoSport Muscle Milk - Cookies n Creme

Try it, you won't regret it!


----------



## Robbiedbee

Optimum Nutrition Gold Standard Casein - Chocolate

Just to be different haha. I've never actually tried their whey, but I seriously rate their casein.


----------



## Adz

Completely forgot about Mutant Mass!

The cookies and cream is really tasty, gonna get that again


----------

